# My 15-Year Old Son's 1:87 Diorama



## tbucket74 (Jul 19, 2005)

He's done a few 1:24 but this is his first 1:87 scale; it will have a spot on my HO model train layout...let us know what you think; concept and layout all his doing; all I supplied was the material and models...
































































Thanks
:wave:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

VERY impressive! That's a LOT of detail for that scale!


----------



## csoldier (Nov 6, 2010)

Good on the lad, keep encouraging him - he's made a nice start to the hobby - better than I did at that age.:thumbsup:


----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Very cool dio


----------



## z06 (Jun 22, 2007)

Looks great!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Very impressive job! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## JERSEYJUNKER1 (Jul 22, 2007)

excellent :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:its great to see kids boys and girls get into some kind of hobby where they use their hands and not just their thumbs. thats a sweet looking diorama .


----------



## iamweasel (Aug 14, 2000)

Really nice job!


----------



## Full Flaps! (Sep 26, 2010)

Nice tree placement and signage. I like the car on the roof too. :thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Great start for a future great! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Awesome looking dio, especially for the scale :thumbsup:


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

OK,Great start.:thumbsup:


----------

